# Brother PR 650 pricing



## ash2000al (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi all,
I made up my mind to buy my first embroidery machine which is Brother pr 650. But the pricing is very different. In US the price for new usually is way more then in other parts of world, generally more than 7,000 US dollars for used, new ones 9,000 dollars or more. In Russia for new Brother pr 650 prices are set at 6,500 or 6,800. But yet I found another listing in alibaba.com that are from Indonesia or Malaysia which stat from 2,500 up to 4,000. Are these scams, is these are Chinese copies. I heard that PR650 is made in Taiwan so basically they are Chinese. Very confused where to buy machines. Locally they are not available. 

best, AL


----------



## purdyfancy (Oct 27, 2011)

ash2000al said:


> Hi all,
> I made up my mind to buy my first embroidery machine which is Brother pr 650. But the pricing is very different. In US the price for new usually is way more then in other parts of world, generally more than 7,000 US dollars for used, new ones 9,000 dollars or more. In Russia for new Brother pr 650 prices are set at 6,500 or 6,800. But yet I found another listing in alibaba.com that are from Indonesia or Malaysia which stat from 2,500 up to 4,000. Are these scams, is these are Chinese copies. I heard that PR650 is made in Taiwan so basically they are Chinese. Very confused where to buy machines. Locally they are not available.
> 
> best, AL


I am also looking for a Brother 650. I saw the machines on alibaba.com and was wondering the same thing. I hope someone can shed some light on this, it sounds like we are on the same path.

Thanks!


----------



## buehrle (Jan 14, 2008)

are you looking at having one shipped from there ? that will cost a bunch. check ebay or craigslist. i found one local that i could go look at and run a design on before i bought it. if you spending that kind of money why would you take a chance ? you know that old saying, if it seems to good to be true then it probably is.


----------



## Scott07 (Apr 11, 2009)

We just picked up a brother pr620 a couple months ago locally. Good decision for us. I agree. Check Craigs list or Ebay. Even the classified ads on here.


----------

